# broken pole



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

Me and a friend were fishing the pcola beach pier. There were tons of hard tails i think we got about 50 of them. Threw outa gotcha to get a skipjack or 2. Then my reel was singing it was a hard fight, some guy yelled out king!!!. then i snapped my pole in halfit was a pole for king fish. went 2 another hole caught 2 good sized specks and 3 reds no bigger then 35 inches. packed up and went home. WHAT A DAY!!!. will post pics when i get them.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I was there yesterday from before daylight to 10:30 am, saw 1

king come in, i didnt see anything else but hardtails? What time

did you fish? Thanks


----------

